# First pic of our queen



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

She looks great.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice queen! But those mites have to go.....


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

yep, that's a mite.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Nice pics, good looking bees and of course we all feel the same about seeing a #$%$#@& mite riding a bee.


----------



## magwheels (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Yup, I really liked that picture till I noticed the mite.

I had planned to try powdered sugar/ crisco board for the mites today. I'm embarassed to say that as I stood over the hive about to pour the sugar into the sifter- I saw that I had instead brought whole wheat flour.
Wow did I feel like an idiot. 

No wonder I'm a terrible baker.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

A bee about 2" down and 1" from LH side (top photo) has a "red spot". At least 5 other bees also have red spots. I'm not sure they are mites.

Am I blind?


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

A Very nice queen! Don't mind those on Beesource who "inspect" all photos [with a magnifing glass] for those "infamous" mites. They can turn you into a hot dripping caldron of [embarrrasing] wax; CHIN UP!! Nice photo! You should send that second photo to ABJ or BC next year.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Dave, you been drinkin? I don't see 5. But I don't see elephants with pink spots either... 

Hot dripping caldron....embarrasing....Heck, I'm sure for some, thats the first mite they have ever seen in years of beekeeping  FANNBEE did many a great service by providing this opportunity. Except for those in denial and "think" they have no mites....


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>drinkin? . . .

Yep; water, tea, cokes, I'm about to bust! 

>I don't see elephants . . .

No wunder your mites are hard to find! 

>pink spots either . . .

Maybe YOU should DRINK more! 

>thats the first mite they have ever seen . . .

Is that REALLY a mite?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Not that I've ever had one myself....  But from what "others" have told me....its a mite!


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Mite outlined in yellow*

Mite outlined in yellow. Difficult to see unless you have a good monitor and good eyes. I do have a pretty good monitor...


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Oh yes, I see it now, as plain as a nose on a face 

thanx!


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I saw what looks to be one mite on top of one of the bees thorax. I usually see mites on the abdomen however.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

I have seen mites most every where on a bee, but "often" they are riding on the bees thorax.


----------

